# What Plant is this?



## praveentnair (Jun 20, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I got a plant from a nearby LFS. I am not sure what plant this is, it is floating around, but submerged only. Can someone help me please? Pictures are attached.


----------



## AzFishKid (Aug 22, 2009)

Clindopodium cf. brownei?


----------



## praveentnair (Jun 20, 2013)

is it Clinopodium or Clindopodium? And also, when I googled, it is coming up as only Clinopodium. Internet sources say that Clinopodium cf. brownei will have a minty smell. I tried but there is none with the one that I had in my tank.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

I agree, it looks like the Clinopodium cf. brownei. @praveentnair: the first source of that name for the minty smelling aquarium plant, first introduced erroneously as Lindernia anagallis, is APC  See also the plantfinder.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I think we can drop the cf.


----------

